# 9/11



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

May we say a special Prayer for the victims and families of the 9/11 Attacks.

May we say a prayer for are service members who have served, who are serving, who have fought for our Freedoms, as well as for our Fire, Police, Ambulance/Medical paid and volunteer's who respond to keep us safe and free of harm.

May we share where we were that day, how we are still affected Today..........

Sincerely,
Clarke
GOD BLESS


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

clarkely said:


> May we say a special Prayer for the victims and families of the 9/11 Attacks.
> 
> May we say a prayer for are service members who have served, who are serving, who have fought for our Freedoms, as well as for our Fire, Police, Ambulance/Medical paid and volunteer's who respond to keep us safe and free of harm.
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hear, hear!

As we all have, I'm sure, I have been thinking back to that awful day and can't believe it was eight years ago. I remember our clock radio clicking on that morning and they are talking about reports that an airliner had flown into one of the WTC towers. I was totally incredulous at the time. I remember telling my DW "These idiots... It was some small tour plane or sightseeing helicopter that got a little too close... There is no way an airliner could be that low in that area!" Of course, at the time the notion of it being a terrorist attack hadn't even entered my mind. It was only after the second plane hit that I was able to start getting my head around what was going on.

Later, as I was on my way to work, Shannon called me to tell me the first tower had fallen, and again I was overwhelmed by incredulity. "What to you mean 'It's down'? Is it leaning? Did the top floors collapse? What?". "No." was the reply "The tower is gone." Needless to say, the moment I got to the office, I went into the owners office and joined the few other early birds in front of his T.V. We rarely left that room most of the day.

Probably the most surreal aspect for me was the lack of air traffic after the system was shut down. Our office borders the west end of Portland International Airport. PDX is a typical busy urban airport and also the home of the Oregon Air National Guard. We are so used to the constant thundering of jets taking off over us... rattling the windows... that we hardly even hear them anymore. On that day though - and the days the followed - the silence was deafening. A silence broken only by the regular scrambling of F15's from the Guard base. An event that sent chills up everybody's spines, wondering "Okay... Whats coming now?"

Sadly, even here on the other coast - 3,000 miles away - we were touched by the tragedy on a personal level. A woman that Shannon had worked with for years, and whom I had becomes acquainted with at Bar-B-Q's and such had about a year earlier pulled up stakes and moved to NYC to take a new position in the WTC. As near as we can tell, she was likely to have been pretty close to the initial point of impact of the first plane as her offices where at that level. Where she was doesn't really matter, of course, other than maybe there is some comfort in the thought that it may of have been over for her before she ever had the chance to know what hit her. In any case, we lost a friend and her husband and children lost a wonderful, energetic and enthusiastic mother and wife.

So, to all of those who were lost on that dark day. The the police and firefighters that laid down their lives in an effort to save others - as well as the responders and other heroes that survived and will forever be haunted by the nightmare they lived through. To the brave men and women from not just the U.S., but from around the world who have taken up the cause and in many cases died fighting to rid the world of those that would attack us... I will never forget.

To the scum that perpetrated this awful crime, and who continue to murder innocent people around the world, know this... You will not terrorize me. I - we - will not succumb to the fear you so want to impose upon us. You have taken the lives of many, many good people, and you may take more before this is over... But our spirit is stronger than you can comprehend. We will live on, and live free. We will crush you!

Never forget,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We were on vacation in Pine Island on the Outer Banks, NC with three other families...........We were outside playing with the Kids, getting ready for an Awesome Beach day..............when someone yelled out a plane flew into the World Trade Center Tower..........

We went inside and we were watching trying to figure out what was happening at the same time the news was.............as we watched the second plane Hit!!! Hearts sinking Anger filling Despair and helpless feelings overwhelming we sat watched hugged and cried in dis belief!!!

Beach was eerily quiet..............silence being broken by fighter jets patrolling the coast as we continued to watch and try to contact friends we knew were traveling and in the air...............as we watched the News with the reports of the Shanksville Plane and the Pentagon Plane..........disbelief!!

Still is shocking and as vivid in my mind 8 years ago as it is today.

God Bless!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The really vivid thing I can still see is walking out of work that afternoon. The sun was shining, it was in the 70's, everything looked like a peaceful fall day. Then I stopped and looked around and like Doug heard only the birds in the trees and wind. (Dearborn is on the approach to Metro airport, and I realized how much the air traffic affected our everyday lives.)

That evening was just a contrast in a peaceful serene evening outside and the sheer horrors we saw on the TV. God bless all affected personally by that day (we were all affected obviously, but I was fortunate enough not to have a personal connection).


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Do not want to get political but how fast they forget....Thank you to those souls who lost their lives that day and since protecting our way of life.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

at work and the news of planes and WTC (whatever the WTC was, I was clueless) were making the news. The news of the Pentagon made me stand up and listen as Rick had recently been in the Pentagon. I called and woke him up and told him what was happening. The silence on the other end of the phone was surreal has HE was trying to process what I was saying. His crazy wife not making sense......again? Not this time.







Whether you were watching tv or listening to the radio, processing it was almost impossible.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

To the scum that perpetrated this awful crime, and who continue to murder innocent people around the world, know this... You will not terrorize me. I - we - will not succumb to the fear you so want to impose upon us. You have taken the lives of many, many good people, and you may take more before this is over... But our spirit is stronger than you can comprehend. We will live on, and live free. We will crush you!

Never forget,
Doug
[/quote]

Amen


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got off work that morning.....went back to work shortly their after. How fast some forget.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We will not forget

I pray for all the victims and their friends and families. I pray for all out men and women who fight for our freedom (my true heroes) I also pray that today that all terrorist have the worst day ever and even better the last day.

God bless our troups and our country


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was unloading a load of cement powder in Denver listening to KOA 850 to decide which highway would be best to take to beat rush our out of town. Then the news hit. Within minutes F15's were cruising around downtown Denver.

I looked at the NCR tower as I pulled out of our yard and thought about how an airplane could easilly destroy that building.

When I made it to the Air force Academy there was miles of traffic waiting to get into the base. As I made it to Ft. Carson, my usual exit had been closed by the army and they were only allowing army personel to exit to the base.

So I went down to Pueblo and cut accross to the cement plant for another load.

I called the boss and seen what it was like in Denver. He said there was no traffic and pretty much everyone went home.

So I decided to do another round. It was crazy, all the malls were closed, and traffic was like a sunday early am. I went into the ofice and watched tv as my load of powder went up into the silo. Since most of our office was from New York, the somberness was something I will never forget.

To everyone who died that day or the many more who have died because of that day I will never forget and continue to wish that we get to the bottom of this deal.

Carey


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We had lost power so I had no idea what was going on until my sister came over, hysterical, screaming for us to get the kids out of school....we were under attack! It was total chaos at the school, parents everywhere, the noise level unreal, some crying, others looking puzzled...I still couldn't process it all.

Called my grandmom to see if my cousin was okay...her shop is in Greenwich Village...no one reached her until she called her parents to say she was fine.

I still can't believe that all went on in our country. I can only imagine how the families of those who died are doing today. So many children who will never know their parents and so many parents who will never see their children again.

I'll never forget...


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

One of my drivers called into the office and said customers were telling him a plane hit the trade center. Didn't think anything of it, thought it was a small cesna or something.

He called in shortly after said I better turn on the tv. Saw what was happening, recalled all my trucks since it looked like we might be under attack (fuel tanker trucks that might be targets or used as bombs) and tried desperately to call my parents who both worked in the towers.

I couldn't get a hold of them at all. No answers at their jobs and cell phones were just no singles. I was sure they got out but couldn't remember what floors they worked on. Hell i didn't even know which tower they worked in. Then the towers collapsed and I thought for sure even if they got out they were killed with them falling.

Around 3pm I think it was I was getting ready to drive to Manhatten (no clue what I was gonna do, was just gonna go) but I got a call that they were on the jersey side. Everyone took a ferry to hoboken. They made it where so many didn't. But they were messed up from the experience. They divorced about a year later after being together 22 years. I think as a direct result of 9/11. Least they made it out where so many didn't

Was a terrible day that effected many lives.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Never forgotten....


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

We will never forget the heros from 9/11 and all of the other many heros who have and continue to fight and serve our great country.

Fly those American flags proudly and when you see a Solider, Marine, Sailor, Airman, firemen, EMS worker, police officer, or any one else proudly serving their country, say THANKS or just shake their hand, they'll know what it means!!!!

Sean


----------

